# 942 & Remote #2



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I really don't use the dual mode right now as I use the 942 in my living room only. Can I switch the #2 remote to work like the #1 so I can use them in the same room? If so, how do I do that? I tried the syncing with receiver thing but that did not do it (the red sticker with instructions on it).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What's keeping you from using them in the same room now? I don't understand the question. The TV2 remote control the 942 normally in SUM, just like the TV1 remote does.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> What's keeping you from using them in the same room now? I don't understand the question. The TV2 remote control the 942 normally in SUM, just like the TV1 remote does.


Mark, well then I must have a problem with the remote b/c the 942 does not respond to the #2 remote in SUM. I thought I was doing something wrong. Does the remote work differently in DUM? I don't know if this directly related but once in a while it will ask me to push record on the second remote to sync it with the 942 but when I push record nothing happens. Wonering now if I have a problem like I had with 921 that the uhf board is bad or something. What do you think?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds to me like your TV2 remote is set to the same remote address as the 942 thing's its set to. Bring up your system informations screen, see what the TV2 address is, and then change your TV2 remote to match that.

(Sat button held until red lights flash, enter 2-digit address, press # button, red lights flash 3 times)

If that doesn't do it, adjust the location of your UHF antenna. If that doesn't work, we'll talk more.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Mark,I'll check that out.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Kyle,
When you first fire up your 942, you should go to the "System Info" screen and press the record button on both the TV1 and the TV2 remote to match the remote addresses to the receiver. My TV2 remote was set for a "random" address when I set up my 942. (Also seems like there was a sheet instructing me to do this.)

Mark,
Is there any reason why both remotes can't have the same address? I have mine programmed to the same address, and both single and dual mode seem to work fine.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Tried all that Mark but no luck. Moved ther antenna a little. I have another box on top of the 942 but this configuration worked fine with my 921. Both my address say 1 just like Mike's and his works. Mike I tried what you said about the sheet,,,that didn't help either. I get nothing out of this remote. How would I test it in dual mode?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, if both remotes are set to address 1, try setting the TV2 remote to a different address. If that doesn't work, I'm going to get someone from the 942 engineering staff involved.


----------



## gevange (Apr 3, 2005)

There is a small switch under the battery cover that wasn't set right on mine. Hope this helps. George


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark,,, I can try that but if my remote is not controlling the receiver how can I change the address?

George,,,, What is the switch position supposed to be? I think mine is on A but I'm not home to check.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The little switch does have to be set to the "A" position. 

kspeters, I've asked one of the Dish engineers to take a look at this thread, to see if we can figure out what's happening.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Mark, you can tell them they can contact me if need be.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We're talking about it now, kspeters. Do me a favor, and following the steps in the user manual, please determine for me what remote address your TV2 remote is set to. (involves counting the number of blinks, but I don't remember the exact steps off the top of my head.)

Also, please verify for me that the front panel LEDs indicate that your 921 is in single user mode, and not in dual user mode. Have you been switching back and forth?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And, one more thing to check as well - your TV2 remote has the blue key pressed in all the way at the bottom of the remote, right? It isn't flipped over so that the black side is visible? Also, when you pull the battery cover off, take a look and make sure that the little screw is in place holding the key in position.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll do that tonight Mark. I switched to dual user mode once just to se what it did and then went back to single user mode. Get back to you tonight on my results.
Kyle


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kyle - this is all from the dish engineers, btw. If none of this works, email me your phone number and I'll see what I can do about setting up direct contact.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, here are the results of the tests:
1) Key is installed properly
2) I'm in single user mode
3) #2 remote is set to address position #1

I'll email you my phone number.
Thanks Mark
Kyle


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Mark, 

What is the A/B switch for?

What does changing the Blue 2 key to the black side do?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan, I'm not sure what it's going to be for is activated in the software yet.

Kyle, when you went back to single user mode, you used the TV1 remote to answer the popup message box 504 that appears only on TV1, right? And, the standard question, now - did you try to reboot? Pull the power cord?

Another question - do you have a 921 or an 811 remote? If so, change the address of it to 1, and see if it will control TV2 for you.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Both TV1 and TV2 are set to 1 in my 942. I have an 811 remote and it controls TV1. I also have a 501 remote and it contols TV1 just fine.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, I can try the reboot tonight but I think I have done that already and yes I answered the question with the remote #1. I do not have a 921 or 811 remote to try but I do have an old 501 remote that I could try I guess to see if the uhf part is working or if it's the remote itself.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan, try setting your TV2 to a different remote address, change your 811 remote to that address, and see if it controls TV2. 

Kyle - I don't think that the 501 remote will work. For that test to work, the remote needs to be UHF Pro, not the older UHF. I'd say that the UHF receiver in your 942 was broken if it didn't work in dual user mode.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't know if this helps , but when I got my 942 I had the blue remote working from the get go and the green (ir) remote not. It lit up on the buttons like it was supposed to but it wouldn't let me program it for the vcr or the sat or anything else. I opened it up and redid the batteries and it worked fine from that point on. Just a suggestion , check if your batteries are all the same way and they are new.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I did reinstall the batteries that came with the receiver. I guess i should try new Energizers or something.

Mark, so to test in dual mode just hook up another tv to the tv2 out and switch to dual mode and give it a go right?
I'll try this tonight.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

DRJDAN said:


> Both TV1 and TV2 are set to 1 in my 942. I have an 811 remote and it controls TV1. I also have a 501 remote and it contols TV1 just fine.


Dan, your 811 remote sends UHF Pro only, so if you were in Dual User mode, your 811 remote would only control TV2. In Single User mode, it controls both because there's no difference between both. Your 501 remote is controlling the 942 via IR only because the UHF systems are different - the platinum remotes were UHF. The newer 811, 921, 942 remotes are UHF Pro.

Just FYI.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kyle - I've received another set of information this afternoon from friendly Dish engineers.

First, replace the batteries. Then, there's been a bug report sent through the CSR network about changing back and forth between Single User Mode and Dual User mode can cause the loss of the TV2 remote functionality. The current recommendation is to do a front panel reboot. There may be another recommendation tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, I'll try the front panel reboot. How does that work exactly? Just hold the button in for how long?


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, when I did a power cord reboot I got this message: Attention (738) In effect it's telling me to press record on #2 to match address codes to the receiver. Problem is the remote does not respond so I end up canceling with #1. Hope this helps. I didn't try new batteries yet as I have to go get some tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Definitely do the batteries. I believe that you've never been able to successfully complete the Attn 738 box because that will only show up one time when the 942 is first installed, and then never been seen again (unless something drastic happens). Once you get the new batteries, do another power cord reboot to try to get past the 738 box again. If that still doesn't work, I'm going to see about getting you a replacement remote, because there's something very wrong here that shouldn't be.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark. I put new batteries in and did a power cord reboot and the 738 message came up. I got no response from the #2 remote. After a while the sceensaver comes on then I use #1 to hit select to watch tv. I think we should try a new remote to test. Or, if they want they can sure give me a call to troubleshoot.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kyle, I've asked the 942 team to give you a call at the number you emailed to me earlier this week. We'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Mark, do you have an idea when they might call? Would it be on a weekend?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I know you got scheduled last night because I saw the confirmation. If you didn't get the call, I'd look for it today.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kyle, 2 more things for me, please.

First, make sure that the A/B switch under the battery compartment is set to the A position. Flip to to B and then back to A to be sure, please.

Second, pull the blue tab off (battery cover off, fingernails along the top curve of the key will pry it out), flip it over and plug it back in so that the black side is facing out. Then, pull the tab out again, and reinstall it so the blue side is facing out. Different contacts are in use depending on which way the key is plugged in, and this should, in effect, "reset" the remote.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, did the a/b thing, didn't help,,,,,,, flipped the key and the remote worked with black out. Flipped back to blue and it does not work. Should I do a reboot or is there something wrong witht he remote?

Mark, I also did a power cord reboot and the 738 message came up but #2 ws unresponsive when I hit the record button so used the #1 remote to cancel,,,after that it aquired signal and back on.

What's the differrence between the two key positions? For now I could use it in the black position but I assume dual mode would not work?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The remote sends UHF Pro signals when the key is in the blue position. When they key is in the black position, the remote sends both IR and the old UHF signals. The 942 was picking up the IR signals from the remote when you had the key in the black position. 

Did you get a call about getting you a new remote yet?


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

No, never got a call and no message on my machine. I was gone most of yesterday so can't say for sure I guess. When I try the black key remote and point it away from 942 it still works. Would IR still work then? Just gets my wondering if the 942 is not "old" UHF compatible.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 942 is NOT old uhf compatible. If pointing the black-keyed TV2 remote away from the 942 and it's working, it's working because of IR reflection. I'm surprised you didn't get a call...we need to get you a new TV2 remote. I'll try to make sure you get called on Tuesday.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for your help on this Mark. If they call Tuesday I would be home from 8:00-10:00pm CST. I'm getting by using the black key for now.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok Mark, new developments here. I haven't got a call from Dish techs yet but I discovered something yesterday. When I came home from work yesterday the 942 was unresponsive to either remote so I did a power cord reboot. I then got my usual error message (738) and used remote #1 to cancel out of this as the #2 remote is in "black key mode". Funny thing is I now have to point the remotes almost directly at the 942 for them to work. I don't know what happened over night to make this happen and I always turn it off at night. Have you heard anything from the 942 techs? Are they calling me tonight?
Thanks, Kyle


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kyle, my guess is that it's a function of IR control. You're just not getting the IR reflection just right that you were getting yesterday. Or your batteries are running down maybe. I'm trying to get the 942 team to call you tonight, although it'd be easier if you had a larger time window available.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Update:
Got a new #2 remote from dish and went through troubleshooting with a dish advanced tech and it still didn't work. I am now waiting for someone to call about the next step which I assume is returning the 942 for a new one.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kyle - did you call the 942 team back at that phone number I gave you, ie is that the advanced tech, or did you call the 800 number? Definitely need to RA your receiver now, and the 942 team are the ones to do that for you.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, I have been calling the number you gave me and they have been calling me right back, great service. Now just waiting for them to RA the 942. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good deal, Kyle. I'm working with them as well to make sure that one of the contacts that I've been talking to hopefully ends up with your broken 942 for diagnosis.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll let you know how things turn out Mark.


----------



## dolfan (Aug 11, 2003)

Mark:
I just got the new 942 delivered and hooked up and now the #2 remote works when it boots up and asks to push recrd button on #2 remote. I have not fuly tested the 942 but so far so good. If you want the RMA # let me know. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again, Kyle


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark, the above post was by me but somehow I got logged on with an old identity so I thought you better know who was talking to you ;-)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Kyle.


----------



## Macgyver (Jun 24, 2005)

I have the same problem with my remote as described in this thread. What should I do that hasn't been said here?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If it's the same problem, you'll need your 942 replaced. Email me your name, phone number, receiver CAID, smartcard id #, description of the problem, and what troubleshooting you've done. I'll send that directly to the 942 team who is authorized to replace 942s. Email address is in my signature.


----------



## Macgyver (Jun 24, 2005)

Mark I sent you an email last week and haven't received a reply. Did you get it okay?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Macgyver - I'm pretty sure I did, but not sure which one you were (I usually get around 20 or 30 emails a week asking for assistance). I've narrowed it down to 12 remote problem emails, but not being sure who you are (real name), I can't say for sure that I did get your email. If it did get it, I sent it along to the 942 team if you sent me all of the required information. If something was left out, I sent a message back to you asking for the missing info. If it was late last week, you may get a call on Tuesday. If it was earlier last week, I don't know.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Another Remote 2 problem? (me). I never had my Remote 2 "set-up". I'm using the 942 in SUM (one TV), but played with the Remote 2 set up figuring .. never know I may want to change the configuration, might as well set it up and make sure it works.
Went thru pages 82-84. No luck. Popped on here. Read all the messages in this topic. Tried all the "check this, check that" (fresh batteries, A/B switch, pull the power plug, warm boot, etc etc. Can't get the Remote 2 to work/respond. Well .. I take that back (kinda). If I hit the Power Button on Remote 2, the blue light comes on for TV2 (also comes on if I hit the Select button. The Select button will turn on TV2, but not off. Power button on Remote 2 will take it out of DUM. 

Neat huh?


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Forget above post. I'm an idiot.


----------

